

Where can I get music legally? - Alex3917
http://jottit.com/a2r8q/

======
ctkrohn
They forgot the most obvious one: your local CD or record store. Sure, Tower
Records is gone and Borders and Best Buy have crappy selections, but if you
live in a college town or a big city chances are you'll be able to find a good
place. I never buy music online anymore.

Oh, and if you're worried about buying from the RIAA, just look on the back of
the CD. It will almost always give the name of the record label.

------
Goladus
<http://www.classicalarchives.com>

Huge repository of midi files that has been extended to include a variety of
live recordings. Quasi-free (like 5 files per month), and a $25/yr
subscription gives access to pretty much everything. No advertisements at all
(not counting self-promotion).

------
Alex3917
I gave a class presentation on this a couple weeks ago. I actually made the
page in class because the group presenting before us had a web page so I
figured we should make one too. The whole process took about fifteen minutes
on Jottit, and the prof. loved it. I'm now a huge Jottit fan.

------
boucher
The iTunes Store (I'm biased).

~~~
rms
what's the bias?

~~~
JMiao
I think he works at Apple.

------
rms
I can't justify paying money for a worse user experience, less selection of
music, and lower quality music. <http://www.waffles.fm> for the win.

------
derefr
In Canada, on p2p networks (excepting bittorrent), free with the purchase of
blank audio media.

------
BristolStoolMan
<http://payplay.fm/>

------
SwellJoe
eMusic, of course. It rules. Cheap and all the best current bands (if your
favorite band is not included, perhaps it's time to re-assess your taste in
music).

------
blackswan
You can't download music, only listen to it, but check out
<http://www.songza.com> for a nice interface.

~~~
nickb
Heh... they're streaming music from YouTube videos. It sounds like crap
unfortunately.

------
willphipps
check out www.amiestreet.com, a lot of the tracks there are affordable, or
even free.

